# Prise de contrôle à distance d'un PC par mon Mac



## Filou53 (25 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je ne suis pas sûr d'être dans le bon forum, mais je me lance:
je suis bloqué plusieurs jours à la maison (déchirure musculaire   ) et j'aimerais pouvoir accéder à mon PC lundi pour dépanner un collègue

- à la maison: MacBook Pro avec Léopard 10.5.5 et connexion adsl
- au bureau: PC Dell sous xp (pro? je pense) en réseau et derrière un firewall
je souhaiterais y consulter des données et surtout y faire tourner l'un ou l'autre programme.
Je suis loin d'être un spécialiste réseau :rose: et mon collègue encore moins.

J'ai fait une recherche rapide sur MacGé mais sans trop de succès,
d'autant que c'est le genre de sujet qui vieillit très vite vu les évolutions logicielles.

Que me conseillez-vous ?
D'avance un grand merci.

F :hosto:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Octobre 2008)

Salut : http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Utilitaire/reseau/fiches/30671.html

A+


----------



## Filou53 (25 Octobre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Salut : http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Utilitaire/reseau/fiches/30671.html


Merci pour ta réponse.
Une inquiétude cependant:
"Chicken of the VNC est un client permettant de se connecter à une machine distante équipée d'un serveur VNC"
il faut donc installer un serveur VNC sur le PC de mon bureau ?
Cela, je crois que cela va être tintin... On n'aura pas les droits nécessaires et les négocier avec notre informatique locale me paraît perdu d'avance :hein:

F


----------



## jjgoldman (25 Octobre 2008)

si tu peux vraiment pas faire autre chose, passe par un serveur tiers avec une solution genre "log me in", c'est transparent pour l'utilisateur et ça passe presque partout ... ; après, il te reste du vnc mais faut pouvoir configurer le truc ...


----------



## Filou53 (25 Octobre 2008)

jjgoldman a dit:


> si tu peux vraiment pas faire autre chose, passe par un serveur tiers avec une solution genre "log me in", c'est transparent pour l'utilisateur et ça passe presque partout ... ; après, il te reste du vnc mais faut pouvoir configurer le truc ...


Merci aussi.

D'après toi, je pourrai by-passer notre firewall ?

F


----------



## inforlab (26 Octobre 2008)

salut,


Essaie Teamviewer  ca fonctionne très bien, malheureusement, je pense que c'est payant

http://www.teamviewer.com/fr/index.aspx

Mais c'est vraiment une bonne solution


A+

Inforlab


----------



## Filou53 (26 Octobre 2008)

inforlab a dit:


> Essaie Teamviewer  ca fonctionne très bien, malheureusement, je pense que c'est payant


Apparemment, cela a l'air très bien en effet. Mais le prix (même s'il est modéré pour une entreprise) serait un peu lourd dans mon cas. :mouais:
Je vais quand même essayer leur version de test avec mon fils qui est sur PC. Cela peut toujours servir.
Merci pour ton aide.
F


----------



## Filou53 (26 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de passer un petit temps sur le site de Teamviewer.
Cela a l'air effectivement très bien.

Mais la frontière entre les différents modules (fonctionnalités, payant ou pas, VPN ou pas...) est un peu floue pour moi. 

Ah, si j'avais été sur Mac au boulot aussi...


----------



## Filou53 (26 Octobre 2008)

Filou53 a dit:


> Je vais quand même essayer leur version de test avec mon fils qui est sur PC.


Ben voilà, je viens de tester.

Assez satisfaisant
Installation simple (mais j'ai toujours des doutes sur les 'bons' choix à effectuer).
Utilisation très aisée.
Affichage correct (un peu moins bon dans le sens PC-> Mac).
Bonne réactivité.
On peut même faire du transfert de fichier et du chat.
Tout cela en version française, cela aide - même si les traductions sont parfois un peu foireuses.

Le fait que ce soit gratuit pour une utilisation 'privée' est un gros plus. 

Seul hic, dans mon cas, très ponctuellement, ce serait pour une utilisation boulot donc 'payante' :hein: quoique apparemment, on aurait le droit d'installer la version free pour tester. Faudrait que je lise tout le blabla d'accompagnement à tête reposée...


----------



## Filou53 (27 Octobre 2008)

jjgoldman a dit:


> si tu peux vraiment pas faire autre chose, passe par un serveur tiers avec une solution genre "log me in", c'est transparent pour l'utilisateur et ça passe presque partout ... ; après, il te reste du vnc mais faut pouvoir configurer le truc ...



J'avais déjà essayé LogMeIn dans le passé de Mac à Mac (et je pense aussi de Mac à PC). J'en ai le souvenir que c'était +/- ok.

J'ai ré-essayé LogMeIn hier après-midi (Mac <-> PC). OK pour la config mais après...
Cela claque régulièrement, impossible de garder un affichage correct.

Un conseil sur le sujet ? D'avance merci.

F


----------



## Filou53 (28 Octobre 2008)

Filou53 a dit:


> Un conseil sur le sujet ? D'avance merci.
> F


Pas d'autre écho sur LogMeIn ?


----------



## jp16 (25 Janvier 2009)

Non mais pour avoir essayé chicken of the vnc et un ou deux autres est etre tellement noob que je ne suis arrivé a rien j ai essayé teamviewer qui parrait fonctionner tout seul ... 

Ben voilas meme lui je n arrive pas a le faire marcher 

Apres l avoir installé sur mon imac distant j essaye par celui de la maison d y acceder et je n y arrive pas 

J entre donc l ID relevé avant de partir et la ca m indique connexion avec le partenaire souhaité n a pu etre etablie ??? 

Après maintes recherche sur internet j ai l impresssion que je susi le seul a avoir ce probleme ..... 



Amicalement


----------



## Wund3r (26 Janvier 2009)

Moi perso j'ai téléchargé ça http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche41257-microsoft-remote-desktop-connection.html et je peux contrôler mon pc à distance.


----------



## jp16 (27 Janvier 2009)

problème réglé

la freebox distante avait rebootée :mdr: 

désole donc et teamviewer avec ma connexion entrante a 512 et la distante a 8 megas marche tres tres bien au delà de mes espérances 

Amicalement


----------



## jerdopler (20 Février 2010)

Wund3r a dit:


> Moi perso j'ai téléchargé ça http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche41257-microsoft-remote-desktop-connection.html et je peux contrôler mon pc à distance.



Je relance car ce logiciel n'est pas compatible avec snow leopard !!!!!

Connaissez vous un équivalent pour les connexion aux bureau distants avec adresse de type www.------------.com car ceux cité plus haut ne le permettent pas.

Merci a tous


----------



## jp16 (21 Février 2010)

As tu essayé team viewer ? 


fonctionne parfaitement sur snow elopard


----------

